# Fisch's Bitters Made in Taiwan



## originalkitten (Dec 13, 2011)

I have found this bottle that has FISCH'S on one side and BITTERS on the other with the words made in Taiwan on the bottom. Could anyone identify this and give an estimate on how much it is worth?


----------



## kungfufighter (Dec 13, 2011)

Your bottle is a modern reproduction with little monetary value.  Very pretty in a window though!


----------



## glass man (Dec 13, 2011)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!Yep it is pretty! Maybe 1970s some time?As already said not worth much monry...if it was a real one in that color though...WOW![] JAMIE


----------

